# Is SIDI going out of/scaling back business?



## colnagoG60 (Jun 27, 2013)

Seems like all the local md/high-end shops in my area are not carrying them anymore (Balt.-DC Corridor). Or, they are only carrying 1-2 models, and typically the lower end.


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

Look at Sidi's prices. Not a lot of stores will carry much of their inventory when Giro, PI, Shimano, etc. have shoes for $120.00. All my shoes are Sidi, but even the stores that have them never have mega width's in stock.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Sidi changes a lot, every season they have something new out.

Oh look, they just did it again: New retention now! Shoes glow in the dark now! See what I mean?

Anyway, this is death for an LBS. If they're stocking Sidi, they're probably sitting on the "new hot" model from last year or the year before which is now outdated. Not too unlike high end overpriced bikes. But at least the bikes don't get major updates so quickly.

(no way they're going out of business, in fact they're innovating/releasing at a record pace)


----------



## colnagoG60 (Jun 27, 2013)

Just sucks that it seems like their model line is larger than ever, but there is no place to try any of them on "anymore". A long time Sidi owner, multiple models, but switched to Northwave recently, for the larger toe box, and thinner sole. Finally going for a fit session, to try to resolve an asymmetrical leg situation, and notice that the sole, and markings on the Northwaves are not matched/symmetrical. 

Oh well...off to do the old, "buy two different sizes, keep the one that fits".


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

My LBS "used" to carry Sidi, but the Owners mentioned to me that the Sidi Distributor required them to carry a minimum Inventory of $10K....in Sidi shoes so they dropped them. I don't know it that still applies or if it was even the reason they dropped Sidi, but I can see how that would make it difficult for many LBS to carry them if that was a requirement. 

Every cycling shoe I have is a Sidi and some are going on 10 years old and are still serviceable so I don't shop for them often. Given how long they last, an LBS would have to have a huge customer base to support the line given the price point. That said, I know a 44.5 will fit me regardless of the style and I buy them on Ebay, etc. and I expect many other Sidi fans do the same.


----------



## colnagoG60 (Jun 27, 2013)

cdhbrad said:


> My LBS "used" to carry Sidi, but the Owners mentioned to me that the Sidi Distributor required them to carry a minimum Inventory of $10K....in Sidi shoes so they dropped them. I don't know it that still applies or if it was even the reason they dropped Sidi, but I can see how that would make it difficult for many LBS to carry them if that was a requirement.
> 
> Every cycling shoe I have is a Sidi and some are going on 10 years old and are still serviceable so I don't shop for them often. Given how long they last, an LBS would have to have a huge customer base to support the line given the price point. That said, I know a 44.5 will fit me regardless of the style and I buy them on Ebay, etc. and I expect many other Sidi fans do the same.



Roger that.

What is messing me up is that I only recently figured out that the "Megas" work better for me, save for the older/thicker soles, and the ability to move the cleat a little farther back. The model(s) that I want, don't seem to come in Mega.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

MEC in Canada can order them in for you to try on before buying.

I need the Megas, and would never buy a shoe online.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

Check these out, Sidi fans. 

I finally replaced my Sidi Genius 2's. They lasted 10 years. The mesh uppers wore out. Hated to see them go. But man, these Dromarti shoes below are made in Italy by Maressi, and they are exactly the same sizings and fit as Sidis, in my case, 44. 

I have wide feet and took a chance. It paid off so well, I got another pair. Now that shoelaces are back in style, I'm not even feeling retro anymore. Nice comfortable toe box, and nice stiff soles. Couldn't ask for anything more. Leather conforms to the shape of the foot. Riders used to get them wet to enhance the fit. :thumbsup:


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> I need the Megas, and would never buy a shoe online.


Why? You need to know the measurements... That's all. I have bought full customs on-line. Amazing fit. Pediatric surgeon did the fit. Those are my speed skate shoes, and the shoe matters a zillion times more than a cycling shoe...


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Stocking shoes for a LBS is a nightmare. U.S. average size is 10 D or Medium but the shoe manufacturers will not let you just buy a pair of 9.5, 10, 10.5, 11 and hit the sweet spot. They want a case pack, sizes 9-13 purchased or a $ amount spent. They don't want you to carry one style or just one color. So you stock a ton to cover men's, women's, basic black, white or a fashion color, 2-3 models good/better/best. And they sit and sit with the owner loosing money. He can spend money on a more entry level shoe or a spinning shoe and appeal to a wider audience who is buying a $700-$1500 bike which he sells a lot more of than $5-$10 racers. Then the year end models change and he has to cut prices and looses his margin. Or he has to compete with Competitive Cyclist, Excel, Wiggle, etc. who have lots of styles and colors, pricing and return policy's. Just like selling better bikes, it is a tough business which is only getting worse. Better clothing is the same, it takes a lot of inventory to sell one piece at regular price. my 2 cents.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

PBL450 said:


> Amazing fit. Pediatric surgeon did the fit........



Do you have "baby feet" , or did you mean "podiatric surgeon"? :thumbsup:


----------



## bigjohnla (Mar 29, 2010)

I wanted a pair of Sidi shoes but the only place that had enough in stock to have a choice was Richardson Bike Mart in Dallas. 8 hour drive from my home in Baton Rouge. My daughter was graduating from North Texas University a couple of years ago. So I went there while I was attending her graduation in nearby Denton. This place was huge. An absolute cornucopia of everything bicycle. They had just about every shoe brand known to man in a full range of sizes. They also had an associate that did nothing but sell shoes. I had a $300 budget, which is a lot for me. I am a tightwad and buy most of my shoes for $75 or less at outlet stores. The upshot was, after trying the SidI's and several others, I ended up buying a pair of Specialized Road Pro. The fit was perfect. Worth the trip and the 300 bucks. Zero foot problems from then on.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

cdhbrad said:


> My LBS "used" to carry Sidi, but the Owners mentioned to me that the Sidi Distributor required them to carry a minimum Inventory of $10K....in Sidi shoes so they dropped them. I don't know it that still applies or if it was even the reason they dropped Sidi, but I can see how that would make it difficult for many LBS to carry them if that was a requirement.
> 
> Every cycling shoe I have is a Sidi and some are going on 10 years old and are still serviceable so I don't shop for them often. Given how long they last, an LBS would have to have a huge customer base to support the line given the price point. That said, I know a 44.5 will fit me regardless of the style and I buy them on Ebay, etc. and I expect many other Sidi fans do the same.


It is like Sidi doesn't want to sell shoes through LBS anymore. I mean what LBS wants to stock $10,000USD minimum of shoes just to be allowed to deal them? That is what? 40-pair of retail-price shoes minimum.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Fignon's Barber said:


> Do you have "baby feet" , or did you mean "podiatric surgeon"? :thumbsup:


Hahaha! I'm not even going to correct that... Yes, podiatric, but autocorrect prefers pediatric.


----------



## ghettocop (Apr 19, 2014)

cdhbrad said:


> My LBS "used" to carry Sidi, but the Owners mentioned to me that the Sidi Distributor required them to carry a minimum Inventory of $10K....in Sidi shoes so they dropped them. I don't know it that still applies or if it was even the reason they dropped Sidi, but I can see how that would make it difficult for many LBS to carry them if that was a requirement.
> 
> Every cycling shoe I have is a Sidi and some are going on 10 years old and are still serviceable so I don't shop for them often. Given how long they last, an LBS would have to have a huge customer base to support the line given the price point. That said, I know a 44.5 will fit me regardless of the style and I buy them on Ebay, etc. and I expect many other Sidi fans do the same.


This is not accurate. I work at a former Sidi AD. This number is way off. We held a stock of about 10 pair. Sidi can be tough to deal with because they are not very responsive to U.S. dealers. I have the feeling that if given their druthers, they would not sell in the USA and keep everything in Europe. If you did not sell a good volume of their stuff they would restrict you from carrying top end offerings.....ie: Wire and Drako. You were limited to Genius, Dominator, Dragon, etc. They also completely ended the ability to "pro-deal" or "employee purchase" their shoes in the U.S. Under the probably correct reasoning that U.S. industry workers were buying at pro deal prices and selling at retail through other channels. I used to be a big Sidi guy and they no doubt make exceptional cycling shoes. I moved on to Gaerne for myself as they are 100% made in Italy, have the same or better Sidi-like "Italian shoe fit" and are much, much, lighter in the high end models than Sidi Wires. The only Italian made Sidi's now are Wire and Drako. Not a genuine Italian company any longer.


----------



## D&MsDad (Jul 17, 2007)

I don't have to buy cycling shoes very often (Sidis last), fortunately, but back when I was shopping my LBS would order whatever I wanted to try on and, if I didn't like it, they wouldn't charge me. That's how I originally decided between Sidi Megas, Carnac, Northwave and another brand (can't remember). They had a couple of these in stock for me to try, but had to order the Sidis. 

I agree about the necessity of trying on shoes. Unless I'm replacing a pair with exactly same brand and model, I'm trying them on before I buy. Sore feet in expensive shoes does NOT leave me in a happy place. You can't go by measurements (the Carnacs I tried, for example, had the arch support in the wrong place for my foot - they would have been torture). When my Genius 5s wear out, I'll have to try on the new model before buying in case they've changed the last, or something.

Maybe if you ask your LBS, they might be able to work with you to get some shoes that you can try.

------------


----------

